# Remember that week I wiped hemorrhoid pads on my face?



## brewgrl (Aug 5, 2007)

in the name of beauty and it failed miserably? well, i knew SOMEWHERE there was a beauty use for those witch hazel pads AND I FOUND IT!

when i was tweezng my brows this morning, i thought, hey- the problem with the wipes as toner wipes was that they smelled funky and that they left my face sticky, but what if they made it easier to tweeze (sticky hairs, easier grip) AND the bonus of keeping the sting and redness down.

and you know what? IT WORKED! all you former pregnant mommies with those wipes hanging around?

try it out for yourselves! i used them to wipe down my tweezers after as well, since witch hazel has antiseptic qualities.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Cause I have a case of hemorroid pads!!


----------



## shar (Aug 6, 2007)

Interesting






Shar


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I also used to use straight witch hazel as a toner.


----------

